# Need to migrate as a permanent residence



## jskumar (Jun 21, 2011)

HI Friends,

I am 4+ yrs exp. software engineer(SIEBEL CRM) interested to migrate Newzeland as a Permanent residnet. below are the my details

Age:28
Exp:4+(SIEBEL)
Single
Qualification:MIT(2yrs fulltime from Sydney,Australia)
IELTS: 6 in all bands

any one can you please help me out what is the point system etc.,. details
I really thankful for your responses.

Thanks,
Satish


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

Go to the New Zealand immigration site :
Immigration New Zealand
look for the points indicator to find out how much points you have .... for IELTS you need to have min. 6.5 avarage band.... you can check also "Silver Fern Job Search Visa" may be it is what is you are looking for.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jskumar said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> I am 4+ yrs exp. software engineer(SIEBEL CRM) interested to migrate Newzeland as a Permanent residnet. below are the my details
> 
> ...


Hi Satish - and welcome to the Forum.

According to English language requirements you need an IELTS score of 6.5 plus. So you may need to re-visit your English qualification. But do what Sawah says as well - it will give you a good idea of how many points you currently will score.


----------

